

Ask HN: Learning HTML - sqg

Hello everyone. My girlfriend wants to learn HTML &amp; CSS (she makes jewelry and wants to manage her website personally), and I was hoping you&#x27;d be able to help me out with a few recommendations.<p>The only stipulation is that they must be free to access. She is open to a variety of learning styles, so a wide range of approaches is acceptable, from step-by-step tutorials to videos.<p>I&#x27;m a web developer myself, but I&#x27;ve either forgotten a lot of the places that helped me when I first started out, or they just don&#x27;t exist anymore.<p>Thanks again for your help.
======
usr_
A wide range of approaches is also important to be able to understand HTML, or
any subject for that matter.

I personally learned from video series from multiple sources. Videos are
becoming widely popular since more people prefer watching over reading.

The New Boston ([http://www.thenewboston.com](http://www.thenewboston.com)),
PHP Academy
([http://www.youtube.com/phpacademy](http://www.youtube.com/phpacademy)) -
search for their CSS playlist, and Treehouse
([http://www.youtube.com/gotreehouse](http://www.youtube.com/gotreehouse) or
[http://www.teamtreehouse.com](http://www.teamtreehouse.com))

For an interactive learning source, I recommend Code Academy
([http://www.codeacademy.com](http://www.codeacademy.com)).

------
alfasin
There are tones of online tutorials (just google it) and she might like some
more than others so my best advice is just to try a few.

Personally, I like interactive tutorials, like the one codecademy offers:
[http://www.codecademy.com/courses/web-beginner-en-
HZA3b?curr...](http://www.codecademy.com/courses/web-beginner-en-
HZA3b?curriculum_id=5035038ff76159000200b73c)

------
zachlatta
Sit down with her and make a plain-HTML website. Walk her through the process
and get her hooked. Then introduce her to CSS and then, once she's really
comfortable with both HTLM and CSS, Javascript.

------
Jeremy1026
Can't provide any suggestions for where to go, but I do have one very strong
recommendation as to where to stay away from, that being w3schools.com
(w3fools.com).

------
QuantumGuy
Codeacademy.com you cannot go wrong there. It is a great starting place with
lessons that teach you by making you code. Best way to learn anything IMO.

------
georgebonnr
codecademy, treehouse, codeschool

